# Does anyone remember seeing this crazy Chinese martial art movie?



## Darren Brooks (May 26, 2020)

I'm trying to remember the name of this Chinese martial art movie - a fantasy movie - where the women were in power and called the men, "dumb bells". There was some switching spirits in bodies and something about a sword I think. Any thoughts?


----------



## punisher73 (May 26, 2020)

The Twins Effect 2?


----------



## Darren Brooks (May 26, 2020)

Yes, I think that's it! Thank you!


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> The Twins Effect 2?



Punisher for the win!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 27, 2020)

punisher73 said:


> The Twins Effect 2?


wow, I am impressed. And to differentiate between one and two...man that is sharp!


----------



## punisher73 (May 28, 2020)

Not too sharp, just my google-fu is strong.


----------

